# Dehydration - could this be from Zoloft?



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I did a search for a thread like this and couldn't find anything so I apologise if I'm asking something that has been asked before.

I experience dehydration and a headache at night time. No matter how much water I drink it stays. I originally thought it was because of the summer heat but it's winter now and the dehydration hasn't changed. It's still there if I abstain from salty food, coffee and drink lots of water.

I usually drink about a litre of water a day. I can't drink any more than that because I'd pee a lot from my bladder problem.

I take 50mg of Zoloft in the morning.

I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this or if there's possibly something else wrong with me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How do you know that you are dehydrated? Zoloft used to make me feel quite "yuck" every so often though not sure how else to describe it. I don't think zoloft can dehydrate you since it's pumping you with brain chemicals and shouldn't be messing with other areas of your body.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I think that drinking only 1 litre of water per day may be the problem (although I know you said you had a bladder problem, so not sure what you could do about this). Since the recommended daily water intake is atleast 2 litres.

Also zoloft can give some people the side effect of increased sweating, if your finding that your sweating more than usual since starting the zoloft then this may also be a factor.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I could try and up the water intake and see how that goes. Your bladder is meant to adjust to it over time, right? It just might take a little longer for me. I guess if it persists I'll ask my doctor.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Depends on the nature of your bladder problem I'd assume, your doctor will probably be able to tell you how much water you can drink per day without disrupting it, and what meds might help to treat the condition.


----------

